# 44 raging bull



## bigtarus44 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey guys I have a tarus raging bull 44 mag. I bought it used but it is almost new. I'm having a problem with it firing all six rounds at times it may fire all rounds but some times it only fires a couple or so.When it miss fires the primer has a little mark were the firing pin hit the primer but not a deep one. When I bought it they said it has had a trigger job. A freind of mine knows alot about gun and told me they might have messed up the hammer fall. It seems to fire factory ammo ok but when I use reloads it miss fires alot. Now the reloads that miss fire goes off fine in my freinds dan wesson so I'm pretty sure it is'nt the reloads. any suggestions on how to solve this problem without sending it back to tarus cause I would like to shoot it this summer.lol I've heard tarus takes awhile to get your gun back. Thanks guys.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome from down in the swamp Bigtarus44. 
Someone put a lighter hammer spring in it when they done the so called trigger job. That makes for a easier pulling trigger but a lighter strike on the primer. Shoddy work. Take it to a good gunsmith and tell him what's up and he should be able to fix it. Good luck.
Best Baldy


----------



## bigtarus44 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey thanks Baldy I kinda figured that is what happened. But wanted some advice. I've shot rifles alot but I'm just getting started with handguns I really enjoy it. I'm also trying my luck at hand loading I have a good freind that has done it for about 25 yrs so I have a good mentor. Thanks again for your reply.


----------

